# exodon tankmates besides pleco's



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

what can i have for exodon tankmates besides pleco's?

i was thinking of a few silver dollars of bigger size or other types of tetras

thanks for any input


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

a jack dempsey should do good.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tetras = NO

a jack dempsey cichlid ought to work great, as poseidon already stated


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

wouldn't the JackDempsey get too Big? i guess get a 2" around there


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a JD will get 7-9" long, itll live in a 55g nicely enough. Silver dollars would be great though, as you suggested. The fish tankmates need to be large enough to avoid being eaten, and calm enough to avoid eating the exodons.


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

silver dollars dont add color like the jd will. Maybe i'll try a few pink convicts instead. im head to the lfs tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You have to be careful with anything you put in with the exodons as they're primarily scale eaters. I would recommend something with a bit more aggression that's not so placid. But with enough exodons I figure they should keep each other busy enough and spread the aggression out between themselves.

Just monitor them and keep an eye out to see what's going on... a 2" JD with 20 exodons might have issues though. Maybe a bit bigger? I don't know much about JDs though.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

a 5" jd should be good unless its a rare aggro one

that would cause problems but the chances of an aggro jd are unlikely luckily I got two of them lol


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I had a 2" JD with 25 exos without a problem. Also had raphael catfish, 6 giant danios, and 3 Kribs. They chased the danios, but never really did much damage.

I did this by adding everything to the tank at the same time though. I tried adding 3 parrots later one and the exos decided to try to try to kill them.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i have 2 manaquense in there


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

went to the lfs and picked some cory cats and some giant danios.
i aready have a 6" and 4" pleco. Waiting for the arrival of my 20 exo's on tues.
will see what happens.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Those corys will most likely be killed pretty darn quick... I had female bettas and THEY kicked the crap out of corys. Exodons will probably ravage them, lol.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

pls keep us updated as to how things go
cuz i relly would lik 2 noe if corys can liv wit the exos


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

thats why i added them first to see if that helps out. i hope it works out because the pleco's crap too much. i might get rid of the bigger pleco anyways. will see i"ll keep you posted


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the jack i kept with exos was pretty large, in the 8"+ range.. very quick grower that could swallow pinkies whole. He ate maybe 1 or 2 of the exodons intially but didnt touch any after that. They should live in harmony once the tank is balanced . I would make a nice cave or pot for the jack though to let him escape from all the exodon commotion, it seemed to me that cichlids get a little bit irritated by their restlessness. Once the jack gets big you can feed them a pinky or two once a month and its completely carnage... im talking 10 exodons eating the face off a pinky hanging out of a jack dempsys mouth.. nastiest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> the jack i kept with exos was pretty large, in the 8"+ range.. very quick grower that could swallow pinkies whole. He ate maybe 1 or 2 of the exodons intially but didnt touch any after that. They should live in harmony once the tank is balanced . I would make a nice cave or pot for the jack though to let him escape from all the exodon commotion, it seemed to me that cichlids get a little bit irritated by their restlessness. Once the jack gets big you can feed them a pinky or two once a month and its completely carnage... im talking 10 exodons eating the face off a pinky hanging out of a jack dempsys mouth.. nastiest thing i have ever seen


 damn you should have got that on tape


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Doradids (raphael cats), Aspredinids (banjo cats) and bushynose plecos always seem to work well.

-PK


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

say bye bye to the danios


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

Still havent recieved my Exodons. i emailed Pedro from Aquascape to see whats the deal. Probobly got backed up or something. ive orderded from him before and he has come through.


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

just pm Pedro from aquascape and said he will send me some bigger ones that are coming in on sunday. all he had left were lil ones from the left overs. Cant wait


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

Finally recieved my 20 exo's yesterday. i had to remove the giant danios they ate some of there scales and had them terrorized in a corner. the exo's have not bothered the cory cats so thats pretty good. they ate flakes and some beef heart cubes already. Cool active fish


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

sounds good. i want to keep them with a 9" clown knife but now sure if it will work. whacha think? 10 2" rbp or one 9" kife?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I wouldn't suggest any tankmates - even a pleco


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im down to 1 jag cichlid now


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

Just added three 1" convicts. Everything seems good. The exo's keep themselves occupied and they love to pass by the power head currents together.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I'd be worried if you got 2 convicts that decide to pair off as they get bigger. If they lay eggs they will become super aggressive and could kill the exos


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

i'll keep my eyes on the convicts. Thanks


----------

